# Immobile al Borussia Dortmund, è fatta



## MaggieCloun (29 Maggio 2014)

Come riporta La Gazzetta dello Sport* la Juventus e il Torino hanno trovato l'accordo per Ciro Immobile*, il giocatore verrà riscattato dalla Juventus che a sua volta lo cederà al Borussia Dortmund, al giocatore contratto di 5 anni a 2 milioni annui.


----------



## MaggieCloun (29 Maggio 2014)

Mi dispiace troppo  ma è giusto cosi gli auguro ogni bene.


----------



## prebozzio (29 Maggio 2014)

Forza Ciro, farò il tifo per te!


----------



## Z A Z A' (29 Maggio 2014)

19/20 milioni.
Buon affare per tutte le parti coinvolte


----------



## Angstgegner (29 Maggio 2014)

Dopo Zeman e Ventura verrà allenato da Klopp.
Per gli Europei del 2016 abbiamo uno dei migliori attaccanti della competizione 
Mi spiace che vada via dall'Italia, ma sono contento per lui.


----------



## Fabriman94 (29 Maggio 2014)

Farà al 90% benissimo lì.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (29 Maggio 2014)

Lo dico: diventerà un campione, come Falcao o come Cavani.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (29 Maggio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Lo dico: diventerà un campione, come Falcao o come Cavani.



Bravo Splendidi così mi piaci...diventerà un Campione Ciruzzo cuore di Napoli

Sono contento per lui


----------



## Angstgegner (29 Maggio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Lo dico: diventerà un campione, come Falcao o come Cavani.



Anche secondo me.
E la Nazionale ha assolutamente bisogno di un campione vero lì davanti.
Mi auguro davvero lo possa diventare.
Se anche Balotelli mettesse la testa a posto, li mortacci sua


----------



## Frikez (29 Maggio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Lo dico: diventerà un campione, come Falcao o come Cavani.



Ok.

Ora molla la fiaschetta che ti fa male.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (29 Maggio 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Ok.
> 
> Ora molla la fiaschetta che ti fa male.


A differenza del tuo Bud, almeno, sta facendo il salto di qualità


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (29 Maggio 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Anche secondo me.
> E la Nazionale ha assolutamente bisogno di un campione vero lì davanti.
> Mi auguro davvero lo possa diventare.
> Se anche Balotelli mettesse la testa a posto, li mortacci sua


Lo vuole la Storia, altrimenti come arriveremmo in finale nel mondiale del 2018? El Sharaawy-Immobile-Rossi


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (29 Maggio 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Bravo Splendidi così mi piaci...diventerà un Campione Ciruzzo cuore di Napoli
> 
> Sono contento per lui


Dortmund è l'ambiente perfetto per lui, una società di livello europeo che tradizionalmente punta sui giovani e lo metterà al centro del suo progetto. In Italia non avrebbe mai potuto ambire a nulla.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (29 Maggio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Dortmund è l'ambiente perfetto per lui, una società di livello europeo che tradizionalmente punta sui giovani e lo metterà al centro del suo progetto. In Italia non avrebbe mai potuto ambire a nulla.



Verissimo, a Dortmund gli arriveranno tanti palloni da buttare in porta


----------



## DannySa (29 Maggio 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Dopo Zeman e Ventura verrà allenato da Klopp.
> Per gli Europei del 2016 abbiamo uno dei migliori attaccanti della competizione
> Mi spiace che vada via dall'Italia, ma sono contento per lui.
> 
> ...


----------



## Fedeshi (29 Maggio 2014)

Ma perché si parla tanto di "progetto giovani" e poi appena ne esce uno promettente lo si vende subito all'estero? Comunque,ahimè!,devo ammettere che andando a Dortmund ha tutte le possibilità e qualità per diventare un campione!,molte di più di quanto ne avrebbe avute se fosse rimasto in Italia.Buona fortuna,Ciro!


----------



## vota DC (29 Maggio 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> 19/20 milioni.
> Buon affare per tutte le parti coinvolte



A testa tra Torino e Juventus? Se è il totale invece è pochissimo. Uno scarto al margine della squadra lo abbiamo preso a 20, questo è stato decisivo per portare Torino in Europa ed è capocannoniere del campionato seppure si tratta di un campionato di bassa lega dove chi lo vince non ottiene neppure l'EL.


----------



## MaggieCloun (29 Maggio 2014)

vota DC ha scritto:


> A testa tra Torino e Juventus? Se è il totale invece è pochissimo. Uno scarto al margine della squadra lo abbiamo preso a 20, questo è stato decisivo per portare Torino in Europa ed è capocannoniere del campionato seppure si tratta di un campionato di bassa lega dove chi lo vince non ottiene neppure l'EL.


19/20 in totale, anche per me non è molto, fa un grande affare il Bvb, noi abbiamo "pagato" El che aveva fatto bene in B 25 milioni.


----------



## Z A Z A' (29 Maggio 2014)

vota DC ha scritto:


> A testa tra Torino e Juventus? Se è il totale invece è pochissimo. Uno scarto al margine della squadra lo abbiamo preso a 20, questo è stato decisivo per portare Torino in Europa ed è capocannoniere del campionato seppure si tratta di un campionato di bassa lega dove chi lo vince non ottiene neppure l'EL.



È il totale.Se è tanto o poco dipende dai punti di vista.Io penso che Immobile sia un buon giocatore che potrà fare bene nel sistema Dortmund,ma dubito che possa diventare un attaccante di livello mondiale.


----------



## rossovero (30 Maggio 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> È il totale.Se è tanto o poco dipende dai punti di vista.Io penso che Immobile sia un buon giocatore che potrà fare bene nel sistema Dortmund,ma dubito che possa diventare un attaccante di livello mondiale.



Questa all'estero sarà un po' la prova del nove per lui in questo senso. Ha 24 anni, più o meno l'età di Vieri quando andò in Spagna ed esplose definitivamente. Speriamo, soprattutto in ottica Naazionale.


----------



## admin (30 Maggio 2014)

Penso che si rivelerà un bluff


----------



## Roten1896 (30 Maggio 2014)

Non so se diventerà un campione, ma di sicuro ha scelto bene andandosene dall'Italia, in bocca al lupo!


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (30 Maggio 2014)

certo che il dortmund ha "venduto" lewandowski e si va a prendere adrian ramos,capocannoniere della bundes e immobile capocannoniere della serie A...che dire,onore a loro.


----------



## juventino (30 Maggio 2014)

Considerato chi abbiamo in rosa è giusto cederlo. E secondo me si rivelerà un pacco clamoroso.


----------



## Serginho (30 Maggio 2014)

Grave errore della Juve, doveva tenerselo, altro che Llorente. Tra qualche anno ne pagheranno le conseguenze


----------



## mefisto94 (30 Maggio 2014)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Grave errore della Juve, doveva tenerselo, altro che Llorente. Tra qualche anno ne pagheranno le conseguenze



Anche secondo me. Immobile si è dimostrato il centravanti più forte della Serie A.


----------



## MaggieCloun (2 Giugno 2014)

*Il giocatore ha lasciato il ritiro azzurro per volare in Germania, lo attendono le visite mediche con il Borussia Dortmund.*


----------



## Jino (2 Giugno 2014)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Grave errore della Juve, doveva tenerselo, altro che Llorente. Tra qualche anno ne pagheranno le conseguenze



Io sono del parere opposto, hanno fatto benissimo a monetizzare per un giocatore che numeri cosi non li farà mai più, era l'occasione d'oro. 

Ovviamente solo il tempo sarà giudice.


----------



## rossovero (2 Giugno 2014)

Sarà che mi ha trascinato quest'anno al fantacalcio, ma spero che faccia bene. Anche in ottica azzurra.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (2 Giugno 2014)

La *Bild *riporta i colpi del Dortmund che poi si sono rivelati dei crack con un controvalore pari a 200M circa. Artefice di questa lezione di mercato, il DS Marc Zorc.


----------



## AntaniPioco (2 Giugno 2014)

andare al dortmund direttamente richiesti da klopp è un qualcosa di irrinunciabile, diventerà forte


----------



## Fabry_cekko (2 Giugno 2014)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> andare al dortmund direttamente richiesti da klopp è un qualcosa di irrinunciabile, diventerà forte



speriamo


----------



## Jino (2 Giugno 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> La *Bild *riporta i colpi del Dortmund che poi si sono rivelati dei crack con un controvalore pari a 200M circa. Artefice di questa lezione di mercato, il DS Marc Zorc.



Vabbè lo stesso DS che ha regalato a zero Lewa e venduto sottoprezzo (rispetto a ciò che si vede in giro) Gotze. E tutto va nella bilancia eh.


----------



## pennyhill (2 Giugno 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Vabbè lo stesso DS che ha regalato a zero Lewa e venduto sottoprezzo (rispetto a ciò che si vede in giro) Gotze. E tutto va nella bilancia eh.



Gotze era il prezzo della clausola rescissoria.


----------



## Jino (2 Giugno 2014)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Gotze era il prezzo della clausola rescissoria.



Beh si lo so, certo se vedi certe cifre capisci che uno come Gotze doveva essere un over 45 mln almeno. E' evidente che la clausola rescissoria non era in linea con il valore di mercato che il giocatore avrebbe dovuto avere. Seppure di minor rilievo lo annovero tra le cessioni con l'amaro in bocca del BVB. Potrei aggiungere anche Sahin, portato ad un anno dalla scadenza e dato per "soli" 10 mln al Madrid quando all'epoca (un pò sopravvalutato) era considerato tra i migliori registi in circolazione. 

Insomma, ha fatto un gran lavoro ma come ogni dirigente i suoi errori ci sono. Ma è normale, non esiste un dirigente che non sbaglia mai, esiste quello che sbaglia poco ed è il migliore.


----------



## pennyhill (2 Giugno 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Beh si lo so, certo se vedi certe cifre capisci che uno come Gotze doveva essere un over 45 mln almeno. E' evidente che la clausola rescissoria non era in linea con il valore di mercato che il giocatore avrebbe dovuto avere. Seppure di minor rilievo lo annovero tra le cessioni con l'amaro in bocca del BVB. Potrei aggiungere anche Sahin, portato ad un anno dalla scadenza e dato per "soli" 10 mln al Madrid quando all'epoca (un pò sopravvalutato) era considerato tra i migliori registi in circolazione.
> 
> Insomma, ha fatto un gran lavoro ma come ogni dirigente i suoi errori ci sono. Ma è normale, non esiste un dirigente che non sbaglia mai, esiste quello che sbaglia poco ed è il migliore.



Imho sono cose che possono succedere con un giovane. Magari gli fai firmare un contratto con un certa scadenza o con una clausola, quando ancora non è esploso (Pogba allo United per dire), e dopo quando ti ritrovi le squadre che fanno la fila per averlo, diventa tutto più “complicato”
Sahin per esempio, è un caso perfetto in questo senso, l'hanno aspettato per anni (diventò titolare a 17 anni appena compiuti), ma all'inizio faticò non poco, nonostante le grandi attese, tanto che fu pure mandato in prestito in Olanda. Ed esplose definitivamente ad un anno dalla scadenza.


----------



## Jino (2 Giugno 2014)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Imho sono cose che possono succedere con un giovane. Magari gli fai firmare un contratto con un certa scadenza o con una clausola, quando ancora non è esploso (Pogba allo United per dire), e dopo quando ti ritrovi le squadre che fanno la fila per averlo, diventa tutto più “complicato”
> Sahin per esempio, è un caso perfetto in questo senso, l'hanno aspettato per anni (diventò titolare a 17 anni appena compiuti), ma all'inizio fatico non poco, nonostante le grandi attese, tanto che fu pure mandato in prestito in Olanda. Ed esplose definitivamente ad un anno dalla scadenza.



Esattamente, infatti io non lo condanno. Purtroppo qualsiasi dirigente commette degli errori, a volte addirittura involontariamente, perchè le variabili in questo mondo sono tantissime, tra cui la fortuna. E' bravo quello che ne commette meno della media.


----------



## pennyhill (2 Giugno 2014)




----------



## Jino (2 Giugno 2014)

Si parla di un quinquinnale a 2,5 mln più bonus... davvero un bel contrattino!


----------



## admin (2 Giugno 2014)

Grandissimo colpo. Per la Juve e per il Torino.


----------



## Aragorn (2 Giugno 2014)

Potrebbe rivelarsi un nuovo Vieri o un nuovo Borriello. 
Io propendo per la seconda.


----------



## Jino (2 Giugno 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Grandissimo colpo. Per la Juve e per il Torino.



 Sono d'accordo... ma staremo a vedere, Dortmund è una realtà molto strana, li è difficile fare una via di mezzo, Ciro o farà grandi cose oppure sarà un fallimento totale.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (2 Giugno 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Vabbè lo stesso DS che ha regalato a zero Lewa e venduto sottoprezzo (rispetto a ciò che si vede in giro) Gotze. E tutto va nella bilancia eh.





pennyhill ha scritto:


> Gotze era il prezzo della clausola rescissoria.



infatti, e Lewa non ha voluto rinnovare perché il Bayern gli offriva cifre assurde. Zorc ultimamente fa benissimo, le scelte azzeccate superano di gran lunga gli errori. E il campo gli da ragione con ottimi risultati (nei limiti dei concorrenti) e un gran gioco espresso.


----------

